# The Nordic show 26/ll.Coventry



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Is anyone entered? , we have a club show in the other Hall (not entered this year but going with a friend for a day out) .


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

I havent entered but I know my friend is going with her gorgeous Chow bitch.

Good luck to anyone who is going :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

any sammie peps from here going?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Dexter,
I always used to go to the Nordic when I lived in Hertfordshire. Now I live "OOp North" and it seems a bit far to go.
Shame really, it's so rare to see all the spitz breeds together. Big thanks to the Finnish Spitz people for putting it on every year :thumbup:
Will you be at LKA? I'm going with a Toy friend (she is a real person ) but not exhibiting.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Born to Boogie said:


> Hi Dexter,
> I always used to go to the Nordic when I lived in Hertfordshire. Now I live "OOp North" and it seems a bit far to go.
> Shame really, it's so rare to see all the spitz breeds together. Big thanks to the Finnish Spitz people for putting it on every year :thumbup:
> Will you be at LKA? I'm going with a Toy friend (she is a real person ) but not exhibiting.


shame would have loved to have met you. i not entered at LKA but might go with a friend.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I'm going as a spectator.

I'm looking for a second breed and the Finnish Lapphund fit into my criteria except there aren't that many around to see at shows. I thought there might be a bigger entry at The Nordic.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Darth said:


> I'm going as a spectator.
> 
> I'm looking for a second breed and the Finnish Lapphund fit into my criteria except there aren't that many around to see at shows. I thought there might be a bigger entry at The Nordic.


gutted just realised my collie show and the nordic show are on differents days this year!

Darth enjoy . i watched the FL being judged at Crufts this year , a friend has them delightful dogs if a tad vocal lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

not going to Nordic but will be at BUBA and also both days at LKA


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

whats the venue?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

skyeblue its held at
The Sports Connexion - Ryton on Dunsmore 
coventry


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

easy to find then


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Darth said:


> I'm going as a spectator.
> 
> I'm looking for a second breed and the Finnish Lapphund fit into my criteria except there aren't that many around to see at shows. I thought there might be a bigger entry at The Nordic.


Haven't been on for a while so only just seen this thread, did you get to the show today?

I was ringside, not showing our lappies just supporting our friend who was judging them, she had a good entry so hope you had the chance to see them


----------

